# Any from Sri Lanka?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

My 20g is going to be a biotope of sorts, that is, it is going to be a planted tank with Pearl and/or Zebra Danios and plants from the Sri Lanka area (since Danios are from this region). I was wanting some invertebrates, and I was wondering: Is there any that come from the Sri Lanka area? Something that won't tear up my planted tank?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

There are some apple snails in the genus pila located in the India/Sri Lanka area, but they are not commonly available in the aquarium trade. 

To help your cause though examine the native species on this list
http://fish.mongabay.com/data/Sri_Lanka.htm

-FB


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the list fishboy :smile: .


----------

